# Horse VS. Owner Healthcare



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

How is your knee? Oh, & put down the chocolate!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Stiff :/ Been bothering me more than usual lately. I'll be doing something as simple as walking and it'll threaten to pop out of place. Dang knee. And yes, chocolate is a no-no!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Join myFitnessPal and let us invite you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That sucks! Before I had the surgery, if I did anything strenuous, my knee would fill up with fluid. I must say though, after I got it fixed & built up the muscle, it feels just as strong, if not stronger than the other one. So there is hope for you! By the way, you are still a bombshell! Ok, time to go ride in the snow, arghhhh!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I just joined! My username is Kayella23. I don't see how people have that username. I made the name Kayella up. No one should use it but me :wink:

Mine doesn't swell up, it just wants to dislocate LOL. Once Henny stops costing me so much money, I can have the surgery and not have to worry about it. Have fun in the snow, Karen!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I understand where you're coming from. My biggest motivation to take better care of myself has been the fact that if I am healthier, I will be able to do the things I love better. I bit my nails all my life, and had tried everything I could think of to stop. One day, I got a banjo (which I'd wanted for a long time). I couldn't play properly with super short nails, and I realized that if I ever wanted to play, they'd have to grow! It was probably 6 months or a year before I stopped biting completely, but the end result was well worth it. I'm doing the same thing with my weight/strength/flexibility. It's for me yeah, but mostly it's so I can be a better rider for my horse. It's kind of a strange perspective, but it's what has worked for me.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

That's great, Japhy. It's always good to have some kind of motivation, no matter what it is. Just having the motivation to change is the important thing.


----------

